# Are feminine guys that common?



## Chiv_nov-002

That's a very long message so let me digest what you're saying.



Stormlily said:


> Culturally, they often have not been encouraged to display or even develop their capacities in these areas as boys. If you go back a generation or two, that pressure was overall probably more intense and social punishment for it harsher.


That would explain the nature of family members of mine. I do not know a lot about history, I must confess. I do know illnesses runs in family lines, such as alcoholism and pervious sex cravings.



Stormlily said:


> What is the culturally ideal male? What does that pressure try to push males into becoming? Soldiers? Workers? However, why it happens and how aren't what you are asking about and you probably have your own thoughts on that. It's just the pressure that can alter how people show themselves outwardly.


I can confidently say this is how household terrorists are born. Imagine being as vivid as any girl out there and your parent's push you to become something you're consciously not. On another hand if you don't like hard labor or own a John Deer then you're probably different from any other man. I'm glad to be away from all that now so I can finally be myself.



Stormlily said:


> The fact that you are aware of and living true to who you are says alot about your courage and possibly something good about your upbringing too. Many men seem to be partially hiding themselves.


I really appreciate that one too. It's hard to flex things you _actually _know something about. I'm very sick of the trope where the "pretty guy" is some flamboyant 16 year old kid. It's something people will thrash no matter their gender, race, occupation, etc.



Stormlily said:


> My nephew is so kind and caring for everyone. He will take in and try to help almost any mal-treated animal or person, even to his own detriment.


Your nephew is very blessed then. I've grown around a conformist household and very controlling parents. Please make sure to take very good care of him. But I've moved on and I can say I love myself while being modest at the same.



Stormlily said:


> My uncle was the quiet intellectual type with a slender build and gentle mannerisms who grew unusual plants as a hobby.


I'm not necessarily intelligent but I'm not dense either. Your uncle might've been a nice person if it weren't for how I've grown up. I have finally realized none of my family had my best interests in mind. It's good to see some people here probably appreciate this side of me.

That's all I have to say about your story and it was really nice to read.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Chiv_nov-002 said:


> I'm very sick of the trope where the "pretty guy" is some flamboyant 16 year old kid.


This made me think of myself at 16. I had long hair when other dudes at my school just didn't. This is my high school portrait.




  








IMG_0041.JPG




__
Flabarac Brupip


__
Oct 18, 2021


__
3


----------



## Chiv_nov-002

Flabarac Brupip said:


> This made me think of myself at 16. I had long hair when other dudes at my school just didn't. This is my high school portrait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0041.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Flabarac Brupip
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 18, 2021
> 
> 
> __
> 3


I'm getting lots of Russian mafia boss vibes. 😄


----------



## Necrofantasia

Masculine/feminine are misnomers I think. Men can be nurturing, women can be protective. Cooking is basically taking steps to create edible meals, something useful and widely practiced by both sexes so can we stop making it weird?.

And no, nurturing men are fairly common. They make for the best friends and partners. Healthiest relationships I've had.


----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment

Flabarac Brupip said:


> This made me think of myself at 16. I had long hair when other dudes at my school just didn't. This is my high school portrait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0041.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Flabarac Brupip
> 
> 
> __
> Oct 18, 2021
> 
> 
> __
> 3


I also see your smaller picture on the bottom-left side. I bet that was when you were a Russian spy acting like an American citizen with your deceiving smile. You blended in with American society by wearing a country flannel shirt that was red and black. All the American ladies were swoon by your charms. But as a Russian spy, you never succumbed to love of the ladies. You cared about hustling in the Russian intelligence agency more than love itself. Legend has it that you're a Russian spy still while pretending to be I.S.F.P. on here.


----------

